
Serverless Browser Uploads to S3 Using React Fine Uploader, Zappa, and AWS Lambda - rnicholus
http://blog.stratospark.com/secure-serverless-file-uploads-with-aws-lambda-s3-zappa.html
======
stratospark
Lambda function code available here:
[https://github.com/stratospark/zappa-s3-signature](https://github.com/stratospark/zappa-s3-signature)

Front-end code available here: [https://github.com/stratospark/react-
fineuploader-s3-demo](https://github.com/stratospark/react-
fineuploader-s3-demo)

